# Blood Streaked fins on my Betta



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

IM not sure if this is an emergency, or if he is just stressed from being shipped. he has just gotten here from being shipped sunday to monday...then a rest and being shipped tuesday to wedsnesday. I got him from Thailand. He is eating just fine, though hes a little slower than the others, and doesnt seem to want to flare his fins all the way out, though they are by no means clamped. Hes acclimated now to the bowl hes in (the tanks i ordered havent arrived yet). i got four fish in this shipment, and the otheer three seem to be doing just fine. hes the only one having any kind of problems. and he doesnt even seem to be having that bad of issues. is this just from stress? should i do anything about it?or should i just give him time? he was very expensive, i dont want to lose him. (im attaching my purchase picture)







now that i added the pic, it almost looks like this might have been before he got here. if u look at the pic it almost looks like he had it in the picture. any thoughts would be wonderful. thanks!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Could be damage from shipment. My fish sometimes arrive in less than prime shape. I use Melafix and StressCoat to help them heal. If a disease such as a fungus appears, I use PimaFix. What a gorgeous fish.


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

if its from stress it will go away right? hes the one i actually wanted...i just happened to get three more with him, to make it worth the shipping.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

It may take a week or two to completely be ok. You will know he has gotten through the stress when he begins acting more normal and begins eating well. That should just take a few days. The bloody fins may take longer.


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

he ate fine tonight, and is acting normal, just not AS active as the other...and he doesnt display his beautiful fins all the time...but neither does my petsmart betta...(whom i just watch chase his own tail!!) why would they rub their gills? the store bought one just did that...im attaching a pic of him too...and the other if i can.

THis is the Mustard Gas Crowntail i got. when i get pics of the females i will put them up too.









and this is the Marble Crowntail i bought from Petsmart, not the prettiest color, but his fins are pretty, though in this picture they look kind of scraggly.









And here he is, the same petsmart fish, with flash...looks totally different!


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

what gourgeous fish  he will come round in a few days, like herefishy im sure shipping and moving can cause alot of stress (as it would it humans :? hehe only joking)
good luck on your beautiful fish


----------

